# Newest Fashion Rhinestone + Squin



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Newest idea and concept developed.
This video shows you.
7mm circle sequin with empty inside.
add 2mm inside of 7mm. It is 800/min speed. 4 different colors.
Any rhinestone can be replaced with inside fill.
Picture does not showing colors because sequins are upside down. You only see glue side.
I will post video later how to mix and use with Sequin machine and Rhinestone machine. 
Enjoy!

YouTube - ‪Sequin. Spangle Newest fashion. Mix 7mm + 2mm‬‏


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow! Looks really cool.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

lizziemaxine said:


> Wow! Looks really cool.


You will see these in stores soon. I will post finish product picture soon. No One attempt this in history.
2mm Rhsn inside, 7mm sequin will make your eyes real Bring. Price tag is much as you want to charge!!
No one but you can.


----------

